# NorthDakota Taxidermy Show & Competition-Open to public!



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

When-Saturday, March 11 doors open in the morning and go til 5pm!
Sunday, March 12th-10am-3pm!
Where-Doublewood Inn- Bismarck, N.D.
There is a very small charge. Bring the family out and cure your cabin fever. Birds, Big Game, African, Fish, mammels and everything in between! Hope to see you there and maybe meet some of you! I'm planning right now to enter 4-6 birds..we'll see how it goes...


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

wish i lived in ND! 

Hey man good luck hope you win :beer:


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Great show with lots of interesting mounts... It's well worth your time and the whole family can enjoy this event.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

I was there and hung out with the guys from Sportsman Taxidermy Studio. Great Guys and Awesome work!!!

OH yeah , I was supposed to ask if anyone on this site has heard of FANTASTIC CAST ?? :lol:


----------

